# More Comms options in Mexico



## Infidel_jack (Nov 23, 2012)

A new Telecom just moved into my Colonia in Puebla. They have an all fiber network and offer Internet, Phone and TV at reasonable prices. If you need Hi speed internet they offer 200 MBPS for MX $999 a month.
The company is Axtel. Iusacell also has similar but are not yet in my colonia. 
I currently have contracts with Telmex and a Cable TV company. I plan to try Axtel when my contracts expire next February.


----------

